# Internship In USA Questions



## Joehdez.93 (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi, im a med student almost done with school in Mexico and im looking to do my internship in San Diego, California. I have a lot of questions that i would like you to help me with.

Here in mexico after finishing med school we have to do some thing that is called rotatory internship that is a year where you work in the hospital before you get your med degree. Is that the same in USA?

Here in mexico we have some laws that regulate the studies from med students describing every step to do to get your med degree. Does in the USA have any one like this that i can read?

I have read some threads in here and I would like to know what is an elective?

How is called properly to the equivalent of the rotational internship that is here in mexico?

Do any one knows the hospitals that accept international students to do the internship in San Diego, California?


----------

